#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Copy paste of Excel custom number format into Powerpoint doesn't work

## Philipp83

Hi!
I am currently facing troubles with copying excel tables into ppt.
The table has custom number format in excel. When I try to copy it into Powerpoint, it pastes a table with what seems to be doublespacing in every row and column. I have tried addressing this problem with cell margins, paragraph functions, etc. but could not figure out a way to get the source format without adjusting the number format in Excel. I am working with office 365, my colleague is working with an older version and does not face this problem.

Do you have any recommendations besides embedding/pasting as a picture?

Many thanks in advance!

----------


## osugirl7

Have you tried Paste Special --> Paste Link? 

Or do you not want it connected to your spreadsheet? Pasting as a link would automatically update your table for you instead of re-pasting every time there is a change and it should keep your formatting.

----------


## Alienok

I've had the similar problem, but I've deleted document and created new - now everything ok.

----------


## amann

yeah by doing this it will be okaay

----------

